# Remember this?!



## Beegers (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.funnypics.cc/media/duck_hunt.php


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 6, 2006)

Man, that brings back memories.


----------



## Walter McCracken (Feb 16, 2006)

I thought that was going to be a slam on the Vice-Presidents hunting abilities.....


----------

